# UberMedics....What is this ? 😷🤕🚑



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

You drive people who work in health care. From and to work .


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Are you in New Jersey seeing that? Sounds like there's an option to give medical people rides if you choose to accept them as an option. They are 25% or some mount cheaper to those working, but supposedly you still get the full fare rates as Uber covers the savings. In the end you better sanitize the car extra after each ride. Hope some of them do those sanitizing body spray downs leaving places.
If you don't want that, push the medics button to say off.
Don't know where the US version of this is. NHS for them is UK's National Health Service. Looks like for US trips it's basically the same situation.
https://www.uber.com/en-GB/blog/uber-medics/


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Calirolla said:


> Are you in New Jersey seeing that? Sounds like there's an option to give medical people rides if you choose to accept them as an option. They are 25% or some mount cheaper to those working, but supposedly you still get the full fare rates as Uber covers the savings. In the end you better sanitize the car extra after each ride. Hope some of them do those sanitizing body spray downs leaving places.
> If you don't want that, push the medics button to say off.
> Don't know where the US version of this is. NHS for them is UK's National Health Service. Looks like for US trips it's basically the same situation.
> https://www.uber.com/en-GB/blog/uber-medics/


This UberMedics option went live in NJ yesterday 4/29/20.....also, NJ and NY got hit hard with Covid-19 infections and a lot of death. I think the worst is yet to come. &#128567;


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think it's where you work as a paramedic for 55 cents a mile, but Uber takes half of that and rides under 2 miles you don' t get paid for, it's volunteer charity but not tax deductible by you, Uber gets the break, that's my guess. Wait for UberFire and UberPolice. UberFema will force people to live in their cars.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> UberMedics....What is this ?


Helping naughty nurses reach their full potential 

.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Helping naughty nurses reach their full potential
> 
> .


I want.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> Wait for UberFire and UberPolice. UberFema will force people to live in their cars.


Will that make _UberDMV_ a full-reach-around? &#129315;


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> View attachment 455146


I got a notice on my app inbox yesterday that we'll start seeing other driver options in areas that they exist. My phone doesn't show anything new yet.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Helping naughty nurses reach their full potential


and getting paid for it?

Damn, I used to _GIVE_ it away.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine if both driver and pax misunderstood what "ubermedics" was and now uber driver is speeding through the streets like an ambulance taking a bleeding, unconscious person to the hospital.

🚑


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> View attachment 455146


It is a free gift of Covid-19 from your passenger.



Lee239 said:


> I think it's where you work as a paramedic for 55 cents a mile, but Uber takes half of that and rides under 2 miles you don' t get paid for, it's volunteer charity but not tax deductible by you, Uber gets the break, that's my guess. Wait for UberFire and UberPolice. UberFema will force people to live in their cars.


For some reason I can see Uber FEMA being a big money maker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Helping naughty nurses reach their full potential
> 
> .


You better bring Booze & Free Ambian & supply free sandwiches.

Nurses are Tired.

Every Day is like 911 for them Lately !


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You better bring Booze & Free Ambian & supply free sandwiches.
> 
> Nurses are Tired.
> 
> Every Day is like 911 for them Lately !


Sad but true.

.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You better bring Booze & Free Ambian & supply free sandwiches.
> 
> Nurses are Tired.
> 
> Every Day is like 911 for them Lately !


Ambien is a nasty drug... better to use doxylamine succinate for sleep issues. Can use it longer term without concern about losing ones mind along with nasty side effects. Ask a pharmacist.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I think it's where you work as a paramedic for 55 cents a mile, but Uber takes half of that and rides under 2 miles you don' t get paid for, it's volunteer charity but not tax deductible by you, Uber gets the break, that's my guess. Wait for UberFire and UberPolice. UberFema will force people to live in their cars.


lmao made my morning with this. UberFire! haha


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> Ambien is a nasty drug... better to use doxylamine succinate for sleep issues. Can use it longer term without concern about losing ones mind along with nasty side effects. Ask a pharmacist.


Here is my go to................Zopiclone

http://products.sanofi.ca/en/imovane.pdf


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Here is my go to................Zopiclone
> 
> http://products.sanofi.ca/en/imovane.pdf


I'll have to research that one a bit, but, from a quick overview, my guesss is it might be best used for a couple of weeks to reset a sleep schedule. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2231551/


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I use it only when I fly longhaul. No side effects, or morning after either, the stuff is perfect.


----------

